# Vektorgrafik einer Palme



## psifactory (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Habe die Palme hier und will sie in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln. Mir steht als Programm aber leider nur Photoshop oder Fireworks zur Verfügung. Hab ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von Vektorgrafiken. Hab inzwischen auch mal versucht die Palme nachzuzeichnen aber irgendwie schaut das nicht so aus wie ich das will  :-( 

Das fertige bild soll dann so aussehen wie unten aber halt als Vektorgrafik wegen Posterdruck und Tshirt Druck. 

Wie sollte ich da jetzt am besten vorgehen Hab schon einiges gelesen und ausprobiert aber leider wird das alles nichts.


----------



## 555 (30. Oktober 2005)

Vektorisieren kannst du das ganze mit einem automatischem Tool,
am besten ladest du dir eine Testversion von Illustrator CS2 von Adobe/Freehand MX von Macromedia/... herunter und vektorisierst die Grafiken mit einen dieser Programme.

Sauberer wird es mit dem Pfadwerkzeug, aber dazu musst du den Umgang damit lernen.
Hier gibt es ein Tutorial dazu: http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/illustrator/01.php


----------



## psifactory (30. Oktober 2005)

Ok. Vielen Dank. Werd mich gleich mal daranmachen das Tutorial durchzuarbeiten. 

Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## Meccan (2. November 2005)

wieso machst du es dir nicht einfacher und hilst dir eine Schriftart aus
www.dafont.com die eine Palme beinhaltet:

http://www.dafont.com/en/font.php?file=wmtrees1&nb_ppp=50


  MFG Carl


----------



## psifactory (2. November 2005)

Vielen Dank aber da passt schon so. Ist eh nicht die Palme, die ich bräuchte. Soll schon ungefähr so aussehen da ich ein flash header auch schon damit gemacht habe. bin jetzt gerade darüber mich in freehand einzuarbeiten. Welches Programm ist eigentllich besser? Freehand oder Illustrator


----------



## Meccan (2. November 2005)

ich denke das ist Geschmacksache, welches Programm du bevorzugst aber ich denke das Illustrator eine nähere Zukunft hat und Freehand nicht, da Adobe ja Macromedia aufgekauft hat.

MFG Carl


----------



## akrite (2. November 2005)

...trotzdem arbeite lieber mit Freehand, teils aus Tradition und der Nähe zu anderen Macromedia-Produkten. Aber es schon richtig, das mit der persönlichen Vorliebe....
Ich habe mittlerweile auch zu viele Templates(Vorlagen) , die ich nutze , auch um sie dann in Flash zu importieren.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Meccan (2. November 2005)

ich denke mir auch das es noch eine Zeit dauern wird bis Adobe wirklich drastische
Einschnitte in ihre Produktpalette vornehmen werden.


MFG Carl


----------

